# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Какой язык программирования вы знаете?

## Muffler

Какой язык программирования вы знаете?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Из опроса выпали экзотические языки - диалекты C/Assembler для микроконтроллеров (я например очень хорошо знаю С для ряда ОМК, и поэтому стараюсь не программировать на C под Windows - у ОМК много специфики, хотя в общем синтаксис C естественно стандартный ... а вот Assembler для микроконтроллеров резко и радикально отличается от x86, хотя общая идея естетственно идентична), языки программирования баз данных - как минимум язык SQL (причем у каждой базы свой диалект, я например очень хорошо знаю Oracle SQL, поэтому работая с MS SQL или MySQL плююсь от того, что мне не хватает привычных вещей типа ROWID), и бортовые языки типа баз PL/SQL в Oracle.

----------


## Макcим

Кроме Вас, наверно больше ни кто таких не знает.

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*

Голосовал за Pascal, но знаю его не много, а работать пробовал с Delphi.

----------


## Bratez

Если не ошибаюсь, Lisp и Prolog никогда всерьез не использовались, да и было это в незапамятные времена... Хотя может я просто не в курсе - поправьте, кто знает.

Голосовал за C/C++, правда у меня это тоже было в незапамятные времена...  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

А почему не реабилитируешься сейчас?

----------


## AndreyKa

> Если не ошибаюсь, Lisp и Prolog никогда всерьез не использовались, да и было это в незапамятные времена...


Они имеют специфическое назначение и применение. Широко они не использовались, но применялись для решения достаточно серьёзных задач. Они используются восновном в университетах и научно-исследовательских организациях.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Если не ошибаюсь, Lisp и Prolog никогда всерьез не использовались


Lisp/AutoLisp очень широко испольэуется напр. в продуктах АutoDesk. :Smiley: 
А я лет дцать назад работал с GWBasic и немного с TurboBasic. Оба языка - такая же зкзотика как шумерский или египетский

----------


## RiC

Плюс SQL, пара экзотических - Sprut и Forth, ну и ещё одно безобразие - 1C  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Хотя программить не люблю.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*




> Кроме Вас, наверно больше ни кто таких не знает.


Многие знают, микроконтроллеры входят в обязательную программу обучения на кафедрах ВТ в институтах и университетах.

Я тоже когда-то развлекался программированием контроллеров на обр. центрах, правда забыл всё уже подчистую.

----------


## XP user

Ответил 'никаких' - если под 'знать' имеется в виду: действительно *знать* - то есть: использовать как мастер. А так я ковырялся почти во всех вышеназванных.  :Smiley:  Программировать НЕ люблю.

Paul

----------


## dr.Faust

*Rene-gad*
TurboBasic?
Скорее латынь  :Wink:

----------


## pig

Я не указал Фортран - забыл уже, раньше программировал. Не указал ассемблер - работал с ним только в ДОС АСВТ (это на М-4030, калька с немецкого клона IBM/360) и в RT-11. Современных ассемблеров не знаю.
Зато знаю FoxPro, Perl и Forth. Да, и ТБ.Скрипт ещё.

----------


## Numb

> Плюс SQL,... ну и ещё одно безобразие - 1C


 Плюсом к этому - VB и VBA , и совсем уж теперь экзотику для работы с бд - clipper  :Smiley:  Но хорошо не знаю ни один из них, так, приходится ковыряться время от времени, поэтому проголосовал за пункт "никаким"

----------


## zerocorporated

Basic и Pascal в школе проходили, но там только начальные знания.
C C++ и Assembler сейчас учу.

----------


## GRom

Будучи подростком лет 14-15, написал пару примитивных игрушек на ZX Spectrum для младшего брата. Кажется там было некое подобие BASIC. Проголосовал за ''никаким'', так как всерьез не увлекся.

----------


## dr.Faust

Раз народ тут развёрнуто отвечает, то и я решил:
Стандартный вариант Спектрумовского бэйсика  :Smiley: 
Немножко TurboBasic, и ещё MegaBasic такой был, с какими-то зачатками объектного.
VB.NET
VBA
Star Basic (это тот который в OpenOffice.org встроен)
Хорошо только первый и два последних.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Базовые знания C/C++ и Assembler, но не более.

----------


## XP user

> Basic [SNIP] в школе проходили, но там только начальные знания.


Офф-топ:
Система 'обновлений безопасности Windows' в BASIC:


```
10 GOSUB LOOK_FOR_HOLES
20 IF HOLE_FOUND = FALSE THEN GOTO 50
30 GOSUB FIX_HOLE
40 GOTO 10
50 GOSUB CONGRATULATE_SELF
60 GOSUB GET_HACKED_EVENTUALLY_ANYWAY
70 GOTO 10
```

Paul

----------


## Surfer

> Офф-топ:
> Система 'обновлений безопасности Windows'


А сами метки где ?  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> А сами метки где ?


Номера строк.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-ответ мой, - "Никаким + Fortran + Basic + Другой"  :Cheesy: 
-на самом деле не имею, действительно глубоких, познаний ни в одном из перечисленных языков программирования... но могу, вполне осознанно, поковыряться в любом из них и даже в тех о которых опрос умалчивает  :Smiley: 
-когда-то (блн!!! уже скоро треть века тому), еще во времена перфокарт и перфолент, и во времена здоровенных машин, занимающих целый этаж в здоровенных зданиях, был курс, кажись, ВТИР(Вычислительная Техника в Инженерных Расчётах) назывался, так вот в те времена курсовые считал с применением Fortran'а ...потом появился программируемый калькулятор МК-61, пришлось осваивать ещё и алгоритмический код для него ...а курсе, эдак, на 3-4, а может и позже, появились персональные машины типа ЕС, для работы на них нужно было знание BASIC'а ...тоже пришлось осваивать  :Wink:

----------


## vidocq89

плин) хорошо что еще никто не стал вспоминать как он в 17 году в перевороте участвовал... я бы тогда себя вообще неловко почувствовал...
на пхп, делфи более-менее... с остальными хуже) 
но все высокие языки очень друг на друга похожи .. например пхп и Си )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Начнем с ЕС ЭВМ: Ассемблер, фортран, exec, pl/1. Да еще программировал на МИР-1.
Далее персональные: Clarion, Pascal.
В последнее время немного html, php.

Про экзотические не пишу, слишком много их мимо меня проходило.  :Smiley:

----------


## [500mhz]

asm - z80/680xx/ARM/x86
basic )))
pascal - нравиться своей логичностью
c/c++ (ненавижу ++)

----------


## RobinFood

Из неперечисленных - Ada, Perl. Далеко не все языки, за которые проголосовал (особенно Prolog) знаю хотя бы средне.

----------


## Sanja

C/C#/C++(sux).
php, java

Немного Pascal, assembler, javascript.

----------


## maXmo

> поэтому работая с MS SQL или MySQL плююсь от того, что мне не хватает привычных вещей типа ROWID


неужто часто нужно? Для постраничной выборки в мускле есть гораздо более удобный limit.

Ой, перепутал с rownum.

----------


## Groft

Ответил "никаким", так все еще впереди  :Smiley:

----------


## AK-47

У меня и нет желания осваивать программирование... Мы из связи)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Программированием не занимаюсь достаточно давно, другие цели и задачи больше всего нравился аssembler.

----------


## Чайник

Basic, Pascal, Prolog, Assembler. В общем то что в универе нам преподавали. Первые два сама потом преподавала. Сейчас от программирования отошла, сфера деятельности сменилась  :Smiley:  Сейчас как-то больше HTML использую. Могу разобраться в PHP, подправить что-то написанное другими, но сказать что знаю его не могу, да и не надо оно мне  :Smiley:

----------


## Zik0

Эх, не знаю ниодного... Купил книжку Pascal будупытатся нагнать упущенное)

----------


## ISO

Что то с падежами не так:  :Smiley: 
*Какой язык программирования Вы знаете?* 
Вариант ответа - *Никаким*

----------


## Банщик

QBasik в школе учил :Smiley:

----------


## sewell

Начинал с Basic и Pascal. Потом VB - уже чисто для себя. Сейчас - только Asm, но только для анализа программ. Программированием (если считать проекты с нуля) уже давно не занимаюсь. Если только немного подправить чей-то продукт под себя...
P.S. Да, до сих пор пользую встроенный язык 1С по работе, правда, это скорее псевдо язык, но программисты 1С очень популярны ныне...

----------


## Damien

поверхностно:
Pascal (Delphi), VBA, CMD, T-SQL
забываю:
VHDL
--------------------------------
пишу мелкие скрипты, проги для автоматизации, отчеты. Без F1 не обходится... Чего не хватает - подглядываю в internet.

----------


## Nvidia

С/С++ . Но я ещё не спец,а только учусь....

----------


## Alexey R

Язык гипертекстовой разметки.

----------


## tmvs

Никакой. Это слишком сложно для меня.

----------

